# V87 Error Code



## elliottstabler (Jan 17, 2016)

I live in a condo with a Bolt in the living room and a Mini in the bedroom. The Mini has never worked properly, specifically with maintaining a live TV signal, streaming recorded shows, and playing Xfinity on demand programs. When I select live TV, the stream will only last for a minute or so before showing a V87 error code.



> LiveTV/VOD Interrupted
> 
> The connection to the Host DVR has been interrupted due to a network problem, unplugged device, or reboot.


The Mini is connected by MoCA, the settings on the Bolt are correct, I'm using a POE MoCA filter, and yesterday I installed an amplified coax splitter to see if it made a difference. I'm using the new Xfinity AC router with the Bolt connected to ethernet, getting 89mbps down, 12mbps up according to a speed test.

Since I installed the amplified coax splitter, I'm getting a slightly more stable live TV connection, but it still cuts out and shows the error code after 10-15 minutes.

I can't think of any possible issues other than the wiring itself, but it's all worked flawlessly in the past with Xfinity HD DVR boxes. I love my Tivos (especially after using X1 at a friend's house... yikes...) but the interrupted connection is very frustrating and not worth the hassle.

Any suggestions or advice on how to solve this would be very much appreciated!


----------



## joncrezk (Mar 28, 2016)

Boy do I hope you get someone to help out as I am having the same problems.

I installed TIVO about 3 weeks ago and love it except the problems with the MINIS.

I bought the black MOCA network creator from Tivo and a filter. Installed those and all of my coaxial cables into the same 8 way splitter.

The main unit works perfect all the time.

I have 5 minis. They all connect to the internet and all work perfectly for Plex and Netflix..but when streaming live TV they randomly freeze.. or loose sound.. or sometimes give Error V87.

I cannot seem to find anyway to solve this issue. All Tivo says is "Install wired ethernet"

Well that is not an option so I may have to switch from TIvo.

Hopefully someone can help the Original Poster and myself out with this


----------



## elliottstabler (Jan 17, 2016)

Glad to know I'm not the only one having this issue! 

Do you use Hulu? My Mini works fine with Netflix, but loses picture and sound for a few seconds at least once a minute when using Hulu.

I can't use ethernet either. I understand that MoCA is a relatively new thing (TiVo's the first I've heard of it) but you would think they would have it figured out by now. The whole point of the Mini is to be able to use TiVo with your existing wiring. The fact that they're selling a product using such a seemingly unstable technology is troubling to say the least. I'll be running ethernet AND coax in my next place after this debacle.

I mostly watch TV in the living room, so it's not the end of the world, but after weeks of troubleshooting, I just want it to work already!


----------



## joncrezk (Mar 28, 2016)

Where did you find an amplified splitter that goes above 1k ghz that will work with MOCA? haha.

Yesterday I tried something new...

I used to use the black device TIVO sold to create my MOCA network. This time I ran an Ethernet cable directly to my BOLT device and I am now using the BOLT to create the MOCA network. I will see if this works out better than using the black device to do it.


----------



## tghosh (Dec 3, 2014)

Same issue here. However, I'm using a Bolt in the bedroom to connect to a Roamio via MoCa. Recordings are on the Roamio. Bolt is in the bedroom. When MRV a recorded show from Roamio to Bolt, the bolt 100% of the time shows a v87 and stops playback about 1-2 minutes into the stream. 

My apartment isnt that big, so I guess i can go through the effort of routing ethernet. but Im curious to know why the MoCa is having issues


----------



## elliottstabler (Jan 17, 2016)

I picked up the splitter/amp at Best Buy and will probably return it. Looks like I don't even need it as the V87 error still happens. 

If you're using a Bolt, you shouldn't need the add-on device to use MoCA. I'm using my Bolt to create the MoCA network. 

I'm not sure how the Bolt and Roamio work together as the Bolt is my first TiVo since the old DirecTV days. I wish it were possible to set OnePass up online on your TiVo account and then have it set across some or all of your boxes, instead of having to do it manually on each box. 

The living room and bedroom share a wall, plus I have an attic, so I may just pick up a 50' ethernet cable and wire it myself.

I watched an HBO movie on demand in bed last night and had to restart the on demand app many times because it wouldn't keep a stream longer than 30 minutes.


----------



## joncrezk (Mar 28, 2016)

Well not sure if this is an option for you guys but.... I have very very good wifi in my house so I went on EBay and ordered a VONET device that is a wifi bridge that powers through USB and has an Ethernet port attached to it.

Bought 2. hooked one up to my BOLT and one up to my downstairs MINI.

Both the bolt and mini believe they are hooked up through Ethernet now... Even though its wireless.. And so far today watching about 3 hours of live TV on the mini it never messed up once.


On the MOCA it would have messed up probably 4-5 times and had V87 at least once.

I think I am going to buy 4 more of these and go all wireless.


----------



## MussMan (Apr 15, 2016)

It seems like your problem is a weak signal. When I was setting up my MOCA network, I was going through the same issues. I tried adding amplifiers, and placing the MOCA adapter at different places in my network, and nothing I did solved the problem. I was using an old Linksys WRT54G router, and I thought maybe a newer router with more bandwidth capacity would fix it. I replaced my router, and it fixed my problems.

I'm not saying that will definitely fix your problems too, but if everything else on your network looks good, you may want to look at your router.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

joncrezk said:


> Where did you find an amplified splitter that goes above 1k ghz that will work with MOCA? haha.
> 
> Yesterday I tried something new...
> 
> I used to use the black device TIVO sold to create my MOCA network. This time I ran an Ethernet cable directly to my BOLT device and I am now using the BOLT to create the MOCA network. I will see if this works out better than using the black device to do it.


There are actually a few amps which are MoCA friendly,PPC 9 WAY SIGNAL BOOSTER EVO1-9-U/U, available here, http://www.ebay.com/itm/PPC-Evoluti...001167?hash=item2eee080f0f:g:e-AAAOSwFnFWEx0f
But only get the "blue" label, the older red label will not work with MoCA.
Here is another PCT model which would work for you, http://www.ebay.com/itm/PCT-VC-F18A...003217?hash=item3f5fe85c91:g:1YQAAOSwPc9W1zqu
The MoCA frequencies are not amplified but bypassed. Most MoCA devices were designed with AGC circuits to over come normal loss in most homes, but when MoCA fails to work, 99% of the time it is because of poor cabling or splitters.


----------



## Robin_Banks (Mar 31, 2016)

How is the Tivo connected to internet? If wireless check the signal strength, needs to be 80% or higher. If not go to Best Buy and pick up Netgear Powerline 1200 or higher speed if needed. This will create a bridge through the electrical line then just connect directly to Tivo


----------

